

Apple event on Sept. 9th officially viewable on Windows 10 - hutattedonmyarm
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2015/?at=1l3vamU&ct=05000m16p50q

======
jhugg
So this place has 7000 seats and last years Apple Watch party venue had 2400.
Who is getting invited that wasn’t before?

